# is this a good jacket



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

i think its fugly as hell but its got solid specs. should be a good jacket.


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2007)

T.J. said:


> i think its fugly as hell but its got solid specs. should be a good jacket.


lol, what about the shawn white heavens reward


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

pgpaintballer77 said:


> lol, what about the *shawn white *heavens reward


sounds over priced.


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

hmmm. less ugly, but more expensive and isnt as waterproof or beathable. go grenade.


----------



## alaric (Aug 28, 2007)

T.J. said:


> sounds over priced.



hahahaha +1


sessions gear ftw. anywho.

Go with the grenade jacket, good ratings. Fugly though


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

alaric said:


> sessions gear ftw.


indeed. i'm hooked.


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2007)

lol, it is kinda ugly insted it.. does 686 make good gear. there smarty uzi?


----------

